

Does Edward Snowden even exist? - sethbannon
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/wonkblog/wp/2013/06/24/wonkbook-does-edward-snowden-even-exist/

======
sethbannon
"Editor’s note for the literal minded ... this column is not actually
suggesting Edward Snowden isn’t real. It’s just a conceit to make a larger
point."

~~~
Micand
Just what is that "larger point"? Is it that by revealing his identity and
publicizing his movements, Snowden has shifted attention to his personal
story, away from the issue of U.S. government surveillance? If so, I disagree
with the point -- Snowden's story has, if anything, given the issue a more
compelling narrative arc, and kept it in front of the public far longer than
if he remained an anonymous whistleblower.

------
pacifika
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt)

------
samsnelling
> _There is, of course, only one explanation for Snowden’s absence: He never
> existed in the first place._

Please tell me I am not the only one who stopped reading here.

~~~
sethbannon
If you had kept reading you would have seen "Editor’s note for the literal
minded: It is not, in fact, all too perfect, and this column is not actually
suggesting Edward Snowden isn’t real. It’s just a conceit to make a larger
point."

~~~
samsnelling
... And that's what I get. Legitimately if I had read 3 more sentences...

------
adventured
He doesn't exist as he has been portrayed.

He's a CIA burner, used to attack the increasing dominance of the NSA within
the US intelligence apparatus. This is an internal battle.

The CIA is having its budget slashed, and field intelligence in general is
getting cut. Meanwhile the NSA is doing a booming business (not to mention
having its authority gradually increased toward military warfare, through
direct intelligence and military commingling).

I think it's very arguable that next to the Department of Defense, the NSA is
now the most powerful organization in the US, exceeding the power of the
executive branch.

~~~
rthomas6
>He's a CIA burner, used to attack the increasing dominance of the NSA within
the US intelligence apparatus. This is an internal battle.

Close. He's actually a stooge for the Illuminati. That's why the media is
focusing on him instead of the NSA programs.

Actually he's a double agent working for Russia. That's why he wasn't on the
plane.

Actually... he was slated to do this by the Bilderberg organization to create
a new world order. I know this because he hasn't been apprehended yet.

How am I doing at creating baseless conspiracy theories based on
circumstantial evidence?

~~~
adventured
I hope you're having as much fun with it as I did mine.

Fortunately mine is actually plausible. US Government agencies fight with each
other 24/7 for funding and power.

~~~
untog
rthomas6's is just as plausible if you believe that the Illuminati exist. And
we're already talking about things that have no evidence to back them up, so
why not?

~~~
TillE
I'm absolutely certain that a number of secret societies exist that call
themselves Illuminati. Similar to the "Knights Templar" who surfaced in the
18th century, despite having no connection to the actual Templars.

